# Hello from New York City



## Crew102 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, new guy here. I've looked into this forum for a long time and picked up a lot of info over the years!
I've always enjoyed reading and studying military history and WW2 aviation has always been a favorite of mine. My knowledge is more about the war in the Pacific, primarily the carrier battles but I have read countless books on the ETO air war as well. I hope to be able to bring something to the table. Being the new guy I'll try not to get under anyones feet and learn the ropes so go easy on me, haha.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## N4521U (Feb 12, 2013)

We're not ALL disfunctional....
Just Most.

Welcome from the land of fire and flood.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2013)

Ah, another New Yorker! Where are you from brother?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard Crew.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome to the Assylum!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome to the 2013 P&S Convention...make yourself at home!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome from a bit further south of old York City.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2013)

Yo cuz! Welcome from South Jersey!


----------



## Crew102 (Feb 13, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ah, another New Yorker! Where are you from brother?



Hey a Long Islander! I originally hail from Brooklyn but grew up in Rockaway Beach. Sadly it was torn apart by Sandy.
I'm actually across the river in NJ now.

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome, much appreciated!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2013)

They all come to NJ eventually!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, then go to Florida, and then they come here!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Crew102 (Feb 13, 2013)

Njaco said:


> They all come to NJ eventually!



Hahaha, I've been spending a few weeks each summer 'down the shore' for years anyway. 
My family loves spending time in Cape May and Wildwood.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2013)

Cape May is great. Wildwood isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Crew102 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, I've been going down for over 25 years. It lost all of it's 1950's flavor a long time ago. They've torn down so many of the old hotels to build condo's, it's sad really. But I have a 13 year old who loves the rides and waterparks so we always make the trip down.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 13, 2013)

There was a Wildwood down in Florida, an old truckstop that I had many a good time in, Cape May, for me, was the Coast Guard Basic Training Center, in October/ November, not so many fond memories. It was friggin' cold!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2013)

I remember a great pizzaria in Cape May that we used to go to when I was a kid. Hey, do they still have that concrete transport ship from WW2 wrecked just off shore?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah and they've remodeled the area. They actually have a cool convention center in cape May now.


----------



## Crew102 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, the SS Atlantus. What's left of it is still there at Sunset Beach. I think it's from WW1 though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome aboard


----------

